# Filter SP Upcoming Episodes



## BH9244 (Feb 10, 2009)

Would be nice to filter the upcoming episodes listed for a given season pass and be able to select or deselect the channels from which episodes are listed. For instance I have aSP for "Big Bang Theory" for new episodes on CBS, it would be nice to filter out the reruns appearing on the multiple other channels which air repeats.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you have a SP for Big Bang on CBS then it should only record Big Bang on that one channel. And if you set it to New Only then it will only get the new episodes on Thursday nights. The only way to record across multiple channels is with a Wish List. Did you maybe set up a Wish List instead?

If you're referring to the View Upcoming list for a specific show, you can tell which episodes will be recorded because they will have a little check next to them.


----------



## BH9244 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Dan, I understand all that, I'm interested in filtering what I scroll through when I view the upcoming list associated with a given season pass.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is no upcoming list for a SP only for a given show. Although having the option to view upcoming on a specific SP, like you can a WL, would be handy on occasion.


----------



## BH9244 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> There is no upcoming list for a SP only for a given show. Although having the option to view upcoming on a specific SP, like you can a WL, would be handy on occasion.


You absolutely can view upcoming eps for a specific SP.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

But it's not tied to the SP, just the show the SP is for, which is why you see every instance of that show even on other channels. I agree with your original suggestion that it would be mice to have a way to limit that to just the channel the SP is set for. Especially for heavily syndicated shows like Big Bang.


----------



## BH9244 (Feb 10, 2009)

Agreed Thanks


----------

